# 6 Weeks Cut



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So,,, here I am doing this 6 weeks log as UKM its going quiet and I am getting bored

I been slagging a lot lately,,, too much party and no enough discipline as usual for m
Time to get serious them
Stats - 37 old
88 kg just now -183 cm or 6ft
Goal it is drop BF for 6 more weeks then bulking mode from September
My TDDE is 2800c
now cutting around 2200c non training days and low carbs
2500 training days and low carbs

Yesterday was leg day
I like volume and my calves need a lot of training to grow ,
Warm up 10 min in bike
Smith Machine Calves Rises - 2x warm up - 4x 20 ,50kg
Standing Dumbbell Calve Rises - 4x 12 , 20kg
Calves Presses - 4x 12 ,60kg
Leg Presses -4x 12 ,100kg
Leg Extensions -4x 12 , 60kg
Dumbbell Lounges -4x 12 ,18kg
Squat -4x12 , 50kg
Romanian Deadlift -4 x 12, 50kg
Streaching for 10 min after workout and now cant [email protected] walk

Gear
Im on cruising at 125mg of Test C every 5 day
80mg of Clenbuterol daily for 2 weeks
then 50mg T3 for 2 weeks,
repeat
Any advice more than welcome


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yesterday's food









Yesterday's look


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In :thumb:


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Decent work mate I'm trying to cut but starting to struggle 6 weeks in hopefully I'll get my 6 pack in 8 weeks or at least nearly


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking in good shape already mate tbh. 
Don't think it'll take you too long to get them abs more visible!!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Nicely done. Fasted Cardio?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fasted cardio in morning and try and do some after my weight session. Carb cycling as well.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fasted cardio in morning and try and do some after my weight session. Carb cycling as well.

This is a before and a recent pic. Sorry to hijack the thread by the way.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman I need to get shredded like you!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Frandeman I need to get shredded like you!!


Let's do it 
6 weeks left mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Decent work mate I'm trying to cut but starting to struggle 6 weeks in hopefully I'll get my 6 pack in 8 weeks or at least nearly


Bulk its easy haha
I hate this diet as I'm starving all day but 6 weeks won't be long. I hope


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Fasted cardio in morning and try and do some after my weight session. Carb cycling as well.
> 
> This is a before and a recent pic. Sorry to hijack the thread by the way.


Good job there.... How long did it took??
I been dropping bf and no too much weight but very slow in my eyes...
Time to step up my game and try cardio haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Nicely done. Fasted Cardio?


No cardio yet... Will try and do some this week


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm okay I'm eating 6 meals a day every 3 hours low carb highish fats then on carb re feed do minimum fats and higher carbs. Save most my carbs for before training. Had a rocky few days with diet so feel like a wale today lol chest arms and cardio today I'll do another progress shot in next couple weeks.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

In mate :thumb . Looking good already


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Already in cracking shape!! Am in!! Trying to cut myself this is 3 weeks work!! It's been slow!! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's all get these b4stard abs out lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Let's all get these b4stard abs out lol


Let's do it!


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm cutting too for about 6-8 weeks, struggling with the low carbs though. Carbs are sooo nice!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

In for this. Good luck!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been cutting for 12 says,on 1500 cals atm lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been cutting for 12 days,on 1500 cals atm lol


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?

Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?
> 
> Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?


Few people say I look bigger because I have more shape


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Been cutting for 12 days,on 1500 cals atm lol


1500cals Even on training days???


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?
> 
> Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?


Yes and no of that makes sense? Lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm on 2500 cals a day


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?
> 
> Would you all agree, when a low bf you look bigger?


With Lower bf you will look better but feel smaller ^_^


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Noble78 said:


> I'm cutting too for about 6-8 weeks, struggling with the low carbs though. Carbs are sooo nice!


First few days low carbs are a bitch I didn't have energy,, with around 100g daily Im doing ok now

I plan last 2 week will be no carbs,,, ,will se about that lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Today was Back

Warm up 10min on bike

Rope straight arms pulldowns 4x12 x60kg

Wide grid lat pulldowns 4x12 x80kg

One arm dumbbell row 4x12 x35kg

Seated row machine 4x12 x70kg

Traps

Dumbbell shrugs 4x12 x24kg

Upright cable rows 4x12 x55kg

cable shrugs 4x12 x80kg


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Today's food


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> First few days low carbs are a bitch I didn't have energy,, with around 100g daily Im doing ok now
> 
> I plan last 2 week will be no carbs,,, ,will se about that lol


Yeah I've started to cut out the carbs 2 days a week on my rest days, it's hard work though lol.

eat plenty of omelettes, not as nice as Ben and Jerry's though


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Yeah I've started to cut out the carbs 2 days a week on my rest days, it's hard work though lol.
> 
> eat plenty of omelettes, not as nice as Ben and Jerry's though


I tend to stay low carb as many days as I can 150g carbs a day max then have a re feed high carb day to re fully glycogen stores. On training days I save my carbs for around training.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I tend to stay low carb as many days as I can 150g carbs a day max then have a re feed high carb day to re fully glycogen stores. On training days I save my carbs for around training.


Yea Thats what I'm doing..weekdays low carbs.. I refeed on the weekend around training am....as Saturday Sunday I traing a bit harder
Last 2 weeks I will go 0 carbs let's see what happens


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Yeah I've started to cut out the carbs 2 days a week on my rest days, it's hard work though lol.
> 
> eat plenty of omelettes, not as nice as Ben and Jerry's though


I struggle without burgen bread man....
Never though I will miss it so much....
I cant look at ice cream... I will put it in the trolley lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Yea Thats what I'm doing..weekdays low carbs.. I refeed on the weekend around training am....as Saturday Sunday I traing a bit harder
> Last 2 weeks I will go 0 carbs let's see what happens


Zero carbs sounds horrible I couldn't do it I like my toast with my scrambled egg too much! I can deal without ice cream and junk food if I really fancy it I just allow for it in my macros and calories and make it my cheat meal.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Yea Thats what I'm doing..weekdays low carbs.. I refeed on the weekend around training am....as Saturday Sunday I traing a bit harder
> Last 2 weeks I will go 0 carbs let's see what happens


Zero carbs sounds horrible I couldn't do it I like my toast with my scrambled egg too much! I can deal without ice cream and junk food if I really fancy it I just allow for it in my macros and calories and make it my cheat meal.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

chicken and broccoli
60 p 10 c 10 f
What's no to like??


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks nice better than my eggs and toast

380 calories 
24.5g fats
30g protein
9g carbs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yesterday rest day and no one protein shake...
All real food as I had time and no work to do
Weight this morning 86kg








Yesterday's macros... 2300 cal


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice to be off from work today and from gym yesterday,,,,

I trained shoulder and triceps today and was feeling strong after all that food yesterday :thumb

Seated rear delt raise 4x12 x20kg

Rear cable delt 4x12 x8kg

Front cable raises 4x12 x6kg

Side laterals raise 4x12 x14kg

Front dunbell rises 4 x12 x14kg

Shoulder press 4x12 x40kg

Triceps

Triceps pushdown Vbar 4x12 x60kg

Cable one arm extention 4x12 x14

Skulcrusher 4x14 x30kg

One arm dumbel overhead 4x12x 14kg

Seated dips 4x12 x64 kg


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This is after training today,, at 88 kg

5 kg in 5 weeks piece of piss


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And today's food 2200 cal


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Been cutting for 12 days,on 1500 cals atm lol


What's your diet like???
Still tuna and shakes?? ^_^


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> What's your diet like???
> Still tuna and shakes?? ^_^


Yep lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So today was legs day Feeling strong and didn't quit yet... All good.

LEGS Warm up 10 min in bike

Smith machine calves 4x20x75 kg

Standing dumbbell rises 4x12x20kg 20

Calves presses 4x12x 80 kg

Leg presses 4x12x100kg

Legs extentions 4x12 x70kg

Dumbbell lounges 4x12x18kg

Squat 4x12x50kg Romanian

deadlift 4x12x50kg

Stretching for 10 min

And today's food 2200 Cal

.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Weight this morning was 86kg

train triceps and biceps yesterday,,, training its going well as I m feeling strong and recovering great

Triceps pushdowns Vbar 4x12 x65kg

Cable one arm extension 4x12 x18

Skulcrusher 4x12 x30kg

One arm dumbbell overhead 4x12 x14kg

Seated Dips 4x12 x64

Biceps

Hammer curls 4x12 x22kg

Ez bar curl 4x12 x30kg

Overhead cable curls 4x12 x14kg

One arm preacher curl 4x12 x12kg


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work keep it up mate. My new.training plan starts tomorrow off a guy who competes and it's shredded wrote me a diet plan and a training plan. Feeling good about it hopefully I see good progress.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks man .... 
But yesterday's food when tits up...
Had a bbq a few too many beers 
so today it's soup and gym tonight lol

Yesterday's binge


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

The odd cheat meal is fine mate the body bounces back easy enough. You have to live as well.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good here. Nothing wrong with enjoying yourself every now and again.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Good work keep it up mate. My new.training plan starts tomorrow off a guy who competes and it's shredded wrote me a diet plan and a training plan. Feeling good about it hopefully I see good progress.


Getting serious then ...Good lad...
I found diet the hardest part for me ... I wish I could eat and no put fat lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Getting serious then ...Good lad...
> I found diet the hardest part for me ... I wish I could eat and no put fat lol


Yeah going to try and do it properly for at least 8 weeks. You lean anyways lol wish I had your body fat %


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Yeah going to try and do it properly for at least 8 weeks. You lean anyways lol wish I had your body fat %


That should be easy now with a hardcore routine and diet...stick to it mate
. For me I look the same last 2 months.. Gona push it now for 6 weeks as I want to bulk again lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fair play I got too caught up in bulking and getting mega strong now I'm facing the challenge of getting lean and now I'm more educated I'll be able to do a lean bulk and not let my body fat get out of control again I'll be happy to get between 10 and 12% proof will be in the pudding in 8 weeks time or maybe longer if needs be!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Day 6 @ 86kg this morning

felling strong and motivated and

putting the cigarettes away today, will see for how long lol

Chest day today

Incline dumbbell press 4x12 x30kg

Flat dumbbell press 4x12 x30kg

Dumbbell flys 4x12 x20kg

Cable crossover 4x12 14kg

'Push ups 4 x failure

In and out in 40min


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yesterday's food was 1600cal mostly soup as I was hangover and eat too much day before
Today's food 2000cal and low carbs.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Yesterday's food was 1600cal mostly soup as I was hangover and eat too much day before
> Today's food 2000cal and low carbs.


Nice work that's very low.calorie I couldn't survive! I ate 2400 calories yesterday trained back and shoulders new routine started yesterday I loved it got an insane pump.

My macros were










My current body fat stands as this not sure what % it is?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I know... I f**k up Saturday so Sunday low cal... It was a chicken broth so full me up nicely... I'm a chef mate haha
Hows new diet??? 
Today is 1 week on mine lost 3kg already... too fast thou
Your bf?? 18 I reckon
25 bf on ukm standards lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I know... I f**k up Saturday so Sunday low cal... It was a chicken broth so full me up nicely... I'm a chef mate haha
> Hows new diet???
> Today is 1 week on mine lost 3kg already... too fast thou
> Your bf?? 18 I reckon
> 25 bf on ukm standards lol


Haha 25% bf is abit harsh I estimated about 18% week 1 of my strict diet and new routine started yesterday. Feeling good about it. Training legs and abs today. What you training?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

25 ukm standards lol. You around 18
I reckon
Back and traps right now.. Feeling strong but the f*king clenbuterol don't let me sleep properly...been awake since 3am lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

You should take your clen 1st thing in the morning so doesn't affect you sleeping at night. I'm on my week off from clen I'm doing 1 week on 1 week off 40mg a day at moment. I just sweat loads on them and shake like parkinsons for 1st few hours of the day!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I do take it in the morning 
T3 in the evening lol
Some sides of clen it's lack of sleep...
I went for interview yesterday.... Suit..shirt and tie...I felt embarrassed how much I was sweating in front of them lol... I said I was sick haha...
At least it's working no??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm doing 6 weeks on 
80mg clen day
50mg t3 day
250mg test C week


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah if I didn't feel shakes or anything I would be concerned. You rekon it's achievable for me to get my body fat down to about 12% in 8-10 weeks? Dieting training hard and cardio 3 or 4 times a week?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I'm doing 6 weeks on
> 80mg clen
> 50mg t3
> 250mg test C


Cool what you got planned for pct?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes very possible
Diet harder than training as you won't have as much energy and in a deficit you muscles won't grow... So get rid of the fat mate...
Try low carbs 3-4days maybe... 
I like it now... I feel tighter


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm following a plan written by a lad who is sponsored by gym shark and has done covers with muscle and fitness. He said follow.it for 2 weeks and then see what my progress is. Iv cooked 4 days worth of my food already so have no excuse to eat s**t. Hopefully you will be able to witness me at around 12% body fat if not lower!! Never been so motivated now iv sorted my diet and started seeing results.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Cool what you got planned for pct?


I won't... Check bloods after August
And if all good 
Test deca turinabol... I'm 37 mate I won't come off again... 
Trt forever lol
I did many pct 10 years ago...


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I won't... Check bloods after August
> And if all good
> Test deca turinabol... I'm 37 mate I won't come off again...
> Trt forever lol
> I did many pct 10 years ago...


Fair enough mate I'm on test 250 and anavar at the moment got another 4 weeks left on test then 2 weeks after last jab I'll start my clomid and nolva pct.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Fair enough mate I'm on test 250 and anavar at the moment got another 4 weeks left on test then 2 weeks after last jab I'll start my clomid and nolva pct.


How many cycles have you done before??? How old are you??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I did cycle 11 years ago and always came off and pct as it was the safe thing to do..
I start to juice last year after 4-5 natty..
I even bought Clomid and novaldex as I was planning coming off.... Then I start to see all this people on gear for years without too much trouble... So f**k it... Me too


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I did cycle 11 years ago and always came off and pct as it was the safe thing to do..
> I start to juice last year after 4-5 natty..
> I even bought Clomid and novaldex as I was planning coming off.... Then I start to see all this people on gear for years without too much trouble... So f**k it... Me too


Iv done a test and dbol kickstart cycle about a year ago blew up like a baloon and learnt alot from that. This is 2nd cycle I'm 25 years old been training since I was about 18 but never as seriously as have been the last year. This cycle was 4 weeks tbol 12 weeks test e and week 7-12 anavar


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You still young mate and doing the right thing...still got plenty time to cruise...me in the other side I will be happy if I make 50 ... At least I gonna look good lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> You still young mate and doing the right thing...still got plenty time to cruise...me in the other side I will be happy if I make 50 ... At least I gonna look good lol


Thanks mate good to know I'm doing it right. I try and do time on = time off. You ever bothered with hcg?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm old school mate....
Don't believe on it during cycle... 
For pct and recovery yes


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I'm old school mate....
> Don't believe on it during cycle...
> For pct and recovery yes


My only problem with hcg is having to store it in the fridge my Mrs would bin it if she found it lol she doesn't want any of my s**t in the house leave all my test and pins in my car boot.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> My only problem with hcg is having to store it in the fridge my Mrs would bin it if she found it lol she doesn't want any of my s**t in the house leave all my test and pins in my car boot.


Hahaha 
I'm the boss in my own house so....

She should be happy you gona look great...

Where do you shoot?? In the car?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

One week on diet and 3kg less


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I shoot at work or at home when she is out she knows I'm doing just doesn't want it in the house. She is one of these people that knows nothing about it but tells me that I'll get roid rage and s**t lol never experienced that yet


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> One week on diet and 3kg less


Looking good mate 5 weeks.time you will.be in quality shape if dieting


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking of using hcg in the 2 weeks between last jab and pct? Isn't it weird shooting cold liquid into your muscle. I jag in my quads


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hope so... And no cardio yet
fu**ing hate it...as I smoke and can't breath after 5 min...
I need to put the cigarettes away after this cut...


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Hope so... And no cardio yet
> fu**ing hate it...as I smoke and can't breath after 5 min...
> I need to put the cigarettes away after this cut...


Cardio is wank I hate it I only do about 15 mins hitt after my weigjts 3x a week then do fast walk fasted liss in morning with dog 3x a week.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

^_^ fu**ing paragraphs
BACK
Pullups 3x12

Rope Straight pull down 4x12x60

Wide grip lat pulldown 4x12x 80

Close grip 4x12x 73kg

One arm dumbel row 4x12x 35

Bent over barbell row 4x12x 60kg

TRAPS

Dumbblle shrugs 4x12x 24

Upright cable rows 4x12x 55

Cable shrugs 4x12x 80

Barbell rows 4x12 x 60


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And food was 2000cal without shakes as I run out untill payday lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate sucks that your out of protein though!










Ab s**t for this morning weighed 105kg last night. On a low carb today as it's rest day. Still making progress. Did 30 mins liss fasted cardio this morning.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good job man....we getting there...
I'm trying calves traps abs today... Gonna try to do some cardio after that... 3 day no smoking today hopefully I can start to breath properly again... Cardio kills me mate...
When I'm having sex I sound like a big bear lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Good job man....we getting there...
> I'm trying calves traps abs today... Gonna try to do some cardio after that... 3 day no smoking today hopefully I can start to breath properly again... Cardio kills me mate...
> When I'm having sex I sound like a big bear lol


Haha that's a nice thought for me you puffing like a bear while.having sex. I trained legs last nigjt glad to be having a day off today to rest I'm hurting from.training shoulders and back Monday.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So new routine it's hard???
I should not be in the gym today... But I'm bored and its helping to no smoke lol...


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> So new routine it's hard???
> I should not be in the gym today... But I'm bored and its helping to no smoke lol...


Back and shoulders is a big session plus using the rep ranges iv been given it definatly blows my muscles to pieces. I'm enjoying it though and feel good for it. Chest and abs day tomorrow then arms and calves on Friday. Keep your self occupied so don't smoke will be worth it in the long run! When I get chance I'll post up my routine so you can have a look.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Back and shoulders is a big session plus using the rep ranges iv been given it definatly blows my muscles to pieces. I'm enjoying it though and feel good for it. Chest and abs day tomorrow then arms and calves on Friday. Keep your self occupied so don't smoke will be worth it in the long run! When I get chance I'll post up my routine so you can have a look.


Nice one.... Its good to have someone to show you the way.. It's he a pro?? Or pt?
I'm still go so much to learn but I'm getting there ..ukm it's fun and very knowledgeable people there..


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

He has done cover shots for muscle and fitness magazine and is sponsored by gym shark and go nutrition. Ashley grant is his name. I always use uk muscle as best knowledge and always someone to help and point in the right direction. I browse other forums.








but always rely on uk muscle.

Here is a pic of the guy who wrote my routine.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> He has done cover shots for muscle and fitness magazine and is sponsored by gym shark and go nutrition. Ashley grant is his name. I always use uk muscle as best knowledge and always someone to help and point in the right direction. I browse other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks good sure you are in good hands...
Now depends on you and how much you want it mate....


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> He looks good sure you are in good hands...
> Now depends on you and how much you want it mate....


I want it and I'm guna hit my goals good 8 weeks of hard diet hopefully I'll get my bottom.abs visable. I'll keep posting on here so you guys can egg me on!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Done for today.... 85kg this morning and
5 weeks left

Calves... Traps... Abs and 15 min hit.

Need some food now


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Done for today.... 85kg this morning and
> 5 weeks left
> 
> Calves... Traps... Abs and 15 min hit.
> ...


Looking good mate keep it up


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just found the steroid clinic in London if anybody it's interested...
It's Wednesday's 6-9 in Soho 
And they will do bloods for me if I come off for 6 weeks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This is the place 
Really nice people there


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I even got a key ring haha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> This is the place
> Really nice people there


Top find mate, might have to have a look online to see what it's all about


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's there twitter account for anyone interested

Take a look at Smart Muscle (@SmartMuscleUK): https://twitter.com/SmartMuscleUK?s=09


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't sleep so let's do this.....

Weight this morning 85kg and feeling small but looking leaner.

Yesterday went to gym and train calves and abs... And 20 min hit cardio

2000cal yesterday and feeling very hungry in the evening .... Still no smoking shite so all going to plan.










All food and no shakes

And still no fu**ing paragraphs

Fix this s**t people


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Breakfast of champions

Steak and eggs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

>_>


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

:mellow:


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Breakfast of champions Steak and eggs


looks awesome that bud


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It was...

But no big enough 
Gone in 20 seconds lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

10 days on this diet- 30 left-

weight his morning 85 kg looking lean and mean

I been off work all week so plenty time to train, cook and rest. I run out of Whey and won't buy more until I finish this 6 week's diet.

I'm Planning to get all my calories from food ,,,been doing it since Monday as I run out of Whey and feeling much better already, strength its going up, no bloating or farting, so gona give a try to be whey free

Shoulders today

Seated rear delt rise 4x12 x22kg

Rear delta cable 4x12 x8kg

Front cable rises 4x12 x8kg

side lateral rises 4x12 x14kg

front dumbbell rises 4x12 x14kg

shoulders press 4x12x 40kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

> 10 days on this diet- 30 left-
> 
> weight his morning 85 kg looking lean and mean
> 
> ...


Must admit. The farts aren't pleasant. Haha.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

First chest meal in 10 days...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

11 days of diet 85kg this morning and 5th day no smoking anything at all,,

Biceps and triceps today

10 min bike warm up and 5 min rotator cuff exercises then ready to smash the s**t out of my arms

TRICEPS

Dips 2x12

Triceps pushdowns rope 4x12 x45kg

Cable one arm extension 4x12 x18kg

Skullcrusher 4x12 x30

One arm dumbbell overhead 4x12 x14kg

Seated dips 4x12 x68kg

BICEPS

Hammer curls 4x12 x22kg

Ez bar curls 4x12 x30kg

One arm preacher curl 4x12 x14kg

Concentration curls 4x12 x20kg


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cant facking sleep,,, drugs are good and you will love this s**t :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

last one before I bang the sleeping miss


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Them videos FFS im at work


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

so I start to come back after a fun weekend,,, my mates came from Spain with loads of sweets and I could no resist ,,, didn't train or eat properly last two days,,, but I done loads of "cardio" and I look leaner

tomorrow back on track


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

2 weeks into this cut

Well pleased so far

I can't wait to be [email protected] shredded

















This last week


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

You already are Shredded you make me so jelous lol I'm stalling at the moment


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> You already are Shredded you make me so jelous lol I'm stalling at the moment


It's all diet mate... I'm no training heavy....high reps and loads of sex lol B)


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol decent cardio routine. My diets good just getting impatient and have a shoulder injury so just pissing me off!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Lol decent cardio routine. My diets good just getting impatient and have a shoulder injury so just pissing me off!


How you done that? Injury


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Feels like a rotator cuff injury like a pinch in my shoulder I spend about 10 mins warming up and it still happened struggling to train chest and shoulders without pain


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Feels like a rotator cuff injury like a pinch in my shoulder I spend about 10 mins warming up and it still happened struggling to train chest and shoulders without pain


Stop crying mate haha 
I got that all the time and I think its of too much wan©king lol
Srs


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol ill just have to lay off my presses for abit and stick to side raises and stuff.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Lol ill just have to lay off my presses for abit and stick to side raises and stuff.


Good plan....
I like to do cables light... But focusing on burn the muscle with as many reps possible... I got striations on mine


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

85kg this morning...
Yesterday I train traps and triceps

TRICEPS
Dips 2x12
Triceps pushdowns Rope x 45
Cable one arm extension x 18
Skulcrusher x 30
One arm dumbel overhead x 14
Seated dips x 68


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Traps I did
Dumbblle shrugs x 24
Upright cable rows x 55
Cable shrugs x 80
Barbell rows x 60


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And yesterday 2300 calories...


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

> I'm following a plan written by a lad who is sponsored by gym shark and has done covers with muscle and fitness. He said follow.it for 2 weeks and then see what my progress is. Iv cooked 4 days worth of my food already so have no excuse to eat s**t. Hopefully you will be able to witness me at around 12% body fat if not lower!! Never been so motivated now iv sorted my diet and started seeing results.


Ash Grant by any chance?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Ash Grant by any chance?


Yeah ash grant


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

> Yeah ash grant


Thought so ... you're in good hands!


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Thought so ... you're in good hands!


Yeah he gave me a real detailed plan and diet and he has been checking in on me at least once a week I would Deffo reccomend.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I do my own prep haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

1 picture still on Test Deca Dbol at 95 kg just before Christmas winter bulk

Last picture I just finished Test Tren Clen at 85 kg late summer cut

Next year's start to cut earlier... in May would be ready

View attachment 113385


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Carbonara Pre work out


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I listening to this guy last few weeks,,


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So back to normality after a crazy week

Weight this morning 85kg no much difference since last week as

I only trained twice this week and diet was inexistent,,, 3 weeks left to see my abs if I'm not consistent I won't do it

Still 2000cals and around 225g protein 200g carbs 100g fav

CHEST AND BICEPS

Incline dumbbell press 28

flat dumbbell press 28

incline barbell press 60

dumbell flys 18

cable crossovers 15

push ups to failure

BICEPS

Hammer-curls 22

Ez bar curl 22

cable curls65

one arm preacher curl 14

concentration curl 20


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to see your still going strong iv had a right crap week diet out the window and missed a training session not done cardio. I can really tell iv slacked for a week think iv put fat on!! Back on it today strict and training hard to continue my road to getting a 6 pack. I should probs leave the 6 week cut thread becsuse it ain't happening in that time scale now!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Good to see your still going strong iv had a right crap week diet out the window and missed a training session not done cardio. I can really tell iv slacked for a week think iv put fat on!! Back on it today strict and training hard to continue my road to getting a 6 pack. I should probs leave the 6 week cut thread becsuse it ain't happening in that time scale now!


Hahaha I got the same this week..
Train Tuesday and Sunday. 
Eat like a pig Wednesday Thursday Friday.
Back to square 1 today lol...
3 weeks plenty time mate.. 
I think I can do it... As long as I don't get carry away ^_^


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah but your already shredded I'm.not I have wobbly bits lol oh well no point dwelling on the past just get back on it today!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Impressive mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Yeah but your already shredded I'm.not I have wobbly bits lol oh well no point dwelling on the past just get back on it today!


Thats the spirit mate...
I won't train too hard or many days a week 
But food must be nailed for 3 weeks 
Bodyfat it's all about diet now ..
I'll eat nice things in September lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Impressive mate


Thanks man appreciate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Yeah but your already shredded I'm.not I have wobbly bits lol oh well no point dwelling on the past just get back on it today!


Nailed the diet 
You will get faster results...
think 6 pack for the bitches lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Back and shoulder session tonight to get me up and running hardest session of the week for me! Might even make my self do cardio


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Back and shoulder session tonight to get me up and running hardest session of the week for me! Might even make my self do cardio


3 weeks left mate...in low cabs I'm going to be moody


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> 3 weeks left mate...in low cabs I'm going to be moody


I away on lads holiday 11th September to be nice to be in good shape for them destroyed my back and shoulders tonight and did cardio.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Diet hard get more defined.. You will look good for holiday mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Weight this morning 84kg from 88kg in 3 weeks,,nice and steady but feeling small already

Diet going to drop calories by 300 as I cant be bother doing cardio until I quit the smokes in September

Start very low carbs yesterday-30g day as Im doing f**k all until Friday









Yesterday I train back and traps

Pull ups 3x12

Rope straight arm pulldown 4x12 x60

Wide grip lat pulldown 4x12 x80

Close grip 4x12 x73

One arm dumbell row4x12 x35

Seated row machine 4x12 x70

Bent over row 4x12 x60

TRAPS

dumbbell srugs 4X12 X24

upright cable row 4X12 X55

cable srugs 4X12 X80

barbell srugs 4X12 X60

DRUGS NEXT 3 WEEKS

125mg test C every 5days

80mcg clenbuterol

50mcg T3

I will come off in September for 6 weeks to do blood samples,,,

then back on gear,,, Test Deca Dbol for sure

forget about counting calories and enjoy anything I want as before


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan mate


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm guna get on the clen wagon this week 80mcg a day 2 tabs


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Weight this morning 84kg from 88kg in 3 weeks,,nice and steady but feeling small already
> 
> Diet going to drop calories by 300 as I cant be bother doing cardio until I quit the smokes in September
> 
> ...


You rekon winny is good to stack with anavar and clen? Guy at gym swears by it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> You rekon winny is good to stack with anavar and clen? Guy at gym swears by it.


I Done wynny and var...
Clen and t3
No all together that would be too much for me
Anything for a good supplier should help you diet harder


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'm guna get on the clen wagon this week 80mcg a day 2 tabs


Don't forget to get taurine...
For clenlbuterol cramps


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Don't forget to get taurine...
> 
> For clenlbuterol cramps


I didn't get any cramps when I used it for a couple of weeks before but I stopped because injured my self and couldn't train. Might have to.get some.now.you suggested it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Not nice to have cramps in middle of the night. Belive me
does the job mate


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Not nice to have cramps in middle of the night. Belive me
> does the job mate


Sound mate I'll get some.to keep on hand incase


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

weight this morning 84kg no loosing weight but I look leaner so its all good

2000 Calories yesterday and trained

*shoulders *

Seated rear delt rise 4X12 X 22

Rear delt cable 4X12 X 8

Front cable rises 4X12 X68

Side lateral rises 4X12 X14

Front dumbell rise 4X12 X14

Shoulder press 4X12 X40


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Weigh this morning at 86kg wtf its going up. Won't check again until Sunday

Calories yesterday 2000- 250g protein 100g fat rest carbs

Trained legs yesterday starting with calves as its a weak body part

CALVES

Smith machine calves 4x12x75

Standing dumbbell rises 4x12 x20

Calves press 4x12 x80

LEGS

Leg press 4x12 x100

Leg extension4x12 x70

Dumbbell lounges 4x12 x18

Squat 4x12 x50

Romanian dead-lift 4x12 x50


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good times I started a new gym today so can go in morning as well as evening and get my cardio done going gum this morning to do 30 mins cardio and some abs.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

where its that??
I go pure gym 24 hours... London
Suits me as I like to go late after work during weekdays and early morning weekends as its when less people train over here.. 
I'm still no doing cardio lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

In Coventry it's called future fitness they open at 6am so can go for an.hour before work. Guna try do extra cardio to get that extra bit in. Low carb and probs drop my calories today as no weigh training until.tomorrow. smashed my chest yesterday and did 20 mins on stepper. I need to so cardio I think it's only way for me to get lean.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I hate it as I can breath properly after smoking 20 years ... 
I will focus on cut **** during this winter bulk... No smoking more calories in..Got a plan in place 
If I cut **** now I will be starving all day and probably eating s**t... So after this diet will try again
Sex still keeps me lean lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I hate it as I can breath properly after smoking 20 years ...
> I will focus on cut **** during this winter bulk... No smoking more calories in..Got a plan in place
> If I cut **** now I will be starving all day and probably eating s**t... So after this diet will try again
> Sex still keeps me lean lol


I know people that smoke when their cutting and no other time just stop hunger


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I smoke to get stoned lol but does take hunger away...
Opposite when you stop... Will eat anything on site.. Good for bulk 
I'm dont smoke much but its time to stop again I just need to find something to keep me occupied..


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

If I smoked weed I would eat thousands of calories lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Munchies... I just smoke another one an pass out this s**t it's really strong lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Munchies... I just smoke another one an pass out this s**t it's really strong lol












Abs and cardio at 6am is harsh lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Abs and cardio at 6am is harsh lol


At least it's empty mate.. 
I will be at mine at 8 am 
Fasted cardio???


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah abs and fasted cardio for 20 mins min I have took bcaa tabs and got bcaa drink to sip


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That the way mate..
I used to go for a run 6am fasted...
Keep me lean for years


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

One day I'll get my bottom abs showing hopefully before this stag do my goal is Sept 11th cus that's when I fly out


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still got time ..
But getting closer
Push it like a mad man next 3 weeks..
And It will show up in time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> That the way mate..
> I used to go for a run 6am fasted...
> Keep me lean for years


I'm training fasted atm,actually have a better session


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'm training fasted atm,actually have a better session


It's good for loosing fat I heard
I'm not that fit anymore probably can't do more than 20 min nowadays and out of breath after 1min lol
We need to put the **** away mate.
I will try again September.. I'm still party time for me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'm training fasted atm,actually have a better session


It's good for loosing fat I heard
I'm not that fit anymore probably can't do more than 20 min nowadays and out of breath after 1min lol
We need to put the **** away mate.
I will try again September.. I'm still party time for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> It's good for loosing fat I heard
> 
> I'm not that fit anymore probably can't do more than 20 min nowadays and out of breath after 1min lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I always use IF near the end of my cut cos the fasted training helps get the last bit of fat off.

I know mate we do lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll try do 3 fasted cardio sessions a week one with abs and one with arms then Ill train legs chest back/shoulders in evenings with some cardio as well 4 weeks of that with good diet should work plus low carb day today!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'll try do 3 fasted cardio sessions a week one with abs and one with arms then Ill train legs chest back/shoulders in evenings with some cardio as well 4 weeks of that with good diet should work plus low carb day today!


I couldn't manage all that as I work 12 hours shifts I'm a hot kitchen lol
Good luck mate.. Go for it 
Go hard or go home no??


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I couldn't manage all that as I work 12 hours shifts I'm a hot kitchen lol
> 
> Good luck mate.. Go for it
> 
> Go hard or go home no??


Deffo mate I do 7.00 till 6 then hit the gym at 7pm go hard or go home need to get those abs visable!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

weight it's going up 88kg this morning ...
I need to go back to work soon or won't make it 
Arms today and had 2 meals already..
Sleepless night again


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Biceps triceps this morning before work... 
BICEPS
Hammer curls x 22
Ez bar curl x 30
Cable curls x 65
One arm preacher curl x 14
Concentration curl x 20
Triceps 
TRICEPS
Dips 2x12
Triceps pushdowns Rope x 45

Cable one arm extension x 18
Skulcrusher x 30
One arm dumbel overhead x 14
Seated dips x 68
I got big since yesterday I start to worry won't make it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Biceps triceps this morning before work...
> BICEPS
> Hammer curls x 22
> Ez bar curl x 30
> ...


Love the amount of volume done here. I do lots of sets/reps too.Love it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking great too


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Love the amount of volume done here. I do lots of sets/reps too.Love it


I don't go really heavy...but loads of reps Best way to burn calories for me

But I lift the weights until can't do any more literally lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Looking great too


I put weight mate no good lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking awesome mate I did tri and bi today fast fasted was hard session oats peanut butter and whey post work out never tasted so good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I don't go really heavy...but loads of reps Best way to burn calories for me
> 
> But I lift the weights until can't do any more literally lol


Thats how I train too. High volume,little rest and just lift until I can't lift no more


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Thats how I train too. High volume,little rest and just lift until I can't lift no more


All about the volume pump on arms


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I love to train arms... Could do it everyday and everyone looking at them afterwards haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did arms yesterday with 3 exercises on each bis and tris and pyramid sets. Arms were so pumped it was crazy. Love going up and down the stack on cable curls,by the time I get back up the the first plate I can hardly lift it lol. Look weak when someone comes in at that time and see me struggling to curl one plate haha


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Did arms yesterday with 3 exercises on each bis and tris and pyramid sets. Arms were so pumped it was crazy. Love going up and down the stack on cable curls,by the time I get back up the the first plate I can hardly lift it lol. Look weak when someone comes in at that time and see me struggling to curl one plate haha


I love doing that as well going up 2 plates at a time then all the way back down destroys my arms. Loving the early training sessions before work hopefully will give me that little edge on burning that extra fat!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> I love doing that as well going up 2 plates at a time then all the way back down destroys my arms. Loving the early training sessions before work hopefully will give me that little edge on burning that extra fat!


I train early and fasted,boy do I enjoy that post-workout food lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I train early and fasted,boy do I enjoy that post-workout food lol


The pic I took when I started my cut to what I look like now is a dramatic Change im well happy with my self!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> The pic I took when I started my cut to what I look like now is a dramatic Change im well happy with my self!


you doing well man... Last bits it's the hardest...
I dieting and put weight lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I train early and fasted,boy do I enjoy that post-workout food lol


I'm thinking about it while I train mate... Haha


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I look bigger since iv shredded up but Deffo hardest bit is losing that stubborn fat but I'll get there my diet is good and incorporating more cardio now


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Start of cut and then a pic I took the other day. Progress is good to see!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> The pic I took when I started my cut to what I look like now is a dramatic Change im well happy with my self!


That's good mate,motivates you doesn't it.



Cookjt08 said:


> Start of cut and then a pic I took the other day. Progress is good to see!


Quality progress there,doing really well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm thinking about it while I train mate... Haha


Lol same,can't wait for that food,so nice when it's time


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Lol same,can't wait for that food,so nice when it's time


I can't wait for my next cheat meal. Few drinking sessions coming up might to stick to vodka rather than beer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> I can't wait for my next cheat meal. Few drinking sessions coming up might to stick to vodka rather than beer


Have you already planned what you're gonna have?

I gave up drink when I started training


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Have you already planned what you're gonna have?
> 
> I gave up drink when I started training


I'll probaly go with a pizza garlic bread chips and a burger or something along those lines! Last cheat 3 weeks ago was 5 double cheese burgers fries and a chicken burger from mcdonalds lol the bloat was unreal!


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fair play on giving up drink to mate all my mates are big drinkers.so when I go out once or twice a month I tend to join in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> Fair play on giving up drink to mate all my mates are big drinkers.so when I go out once or twice a month I tend to join in.


Are they in good shape?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'll probaly go with a pizza garlic bread chips and a burger or something along those lines! Last cheat 3 weeks ago was 5 double cheese burgers fries and a chicken burger from mcdonalds lol the bloat was unreal!


There you go....you suppose to be dieting hard lol 
No pizza no burgers for me
Only ice cream >_>


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Are they in good shape?


I drink smoke and take a few gs
And in good shape only cos of gear lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I drink smoke and take a few gs
> 
> And in good shape only cos of gear lol


Lol you knew where I was going with it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great buddy! Shredded :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No likes left so


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

> There you go....you suppose to be dieting hard lol
> 
> No pizza no burgers for me
> 
> Only ice cream >_>


Haha yeah I know I just love food!



> Are they in good shape?


No there not lol I'm the odd one out who trains.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Guna do shoulders on there own today instead of back and shoulders in 1 session. Got couple days off work so might as blast my shoulders today and get some cardio in.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Guna do shoulders on there own today instead of back and shoulders in 1 session. Got couple days off work so might as blast my shoulders today and get some cardio in.


I do shoulders on they on too...

And in a day I don't work so I smash the s**t out of them ...want them bigger lol

Did back traps this morning now going facking work and eat all day lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Back shoot in shoulders day


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Train shoulders this morning

Shoulders

Seated rear delt rise 4x12 x22

Rear delt cable 4x12 x8

Front cable rises 4x12 x68

Side lateral rises 4x12 x14

Front dumbbell rise 4x12 x14

Shoulder press 4x12 x40


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Train chest and biceps this morning and weight its going up so need calories down :angry: 2 weeks left from today

*CHEST*

Incline dumbbell press 4x12 x28

Flat dumbbell press 4x12 x28

Incline barbell press 4x12 x60

Dumbbell flys 4x12 x18

Cable crossovers 4x12 x15

Push ups to failure

*BICEPS*

Hammer-curls 4x12x 22

Ez bar curl 4x12 x22

Cable curls 4x12 x65

Overhead cable curls 4x12 x14

One arm preacher curl 4x12 x14

Concentration curl 4x12 x20


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Weight its back to 85kg this morning,,, no carbs yesterday and low calories...1700

Did train legs this morning and now go to facking work as holiday its finish

CALVES

Smith machine calves 4x12 x100

Standing dumbbell rises 4x12 x20

Calves press 4x12 x100

LEGS

Leg press 4x12 x100

Leg extension4x12 x70

Dumbbell lounges 4x12 x18

Squat 4x12 x50

Romanian dead-lift 4x12 x50


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Weight its back to 85kg this morning,,, no carbs yesterday and low calories...1700
> 
> Did train legs this morning and now go to facking work as holiday its finish
> 
> ...


I trained legs this morning to mate.

Squats 4x8

Leg extensions superset with hamstring curls 5x15

Calf raises 4x15

Lunges 3x10

Fasted is hard just had a bcaa drink.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> I trained legs this morning to mate.
> 
> Squats 4x8
> 
> ...


I was starving yesterday all day without carbs haha

Your weight it's dropping??


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I was starving yesterday all day without carbs haha
> 
> Your weight it's dropping??


To be honest I havnt been weighing my self just training hard and eating right. Here's an ab shot today just had 6 egg whites though.









I'm definatly getting leaner the process has just slowed down abit now I'm getting to the hardest hit to lose hence upping my cardio


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Iv just dropped another 100 cals per day to my lowest maintenence level of 500 calorie deficit


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> To be honest I havnt been weighing my self just training hard and eating right. Here's an ab shot today just had 6 egg whites though.
> 
> I'm definatly getting leaner the process has just slowed down abit now I'm getting to the hardest hit to lose hence upping my cardio


looking good mate,,, last bits are the hardest to lose

I m having enough of diet mate I love my food and I like to be bigger,,


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> looking good mate,,, last bits are the hardest to lose
> 
> I m having enough of diet mate I love my food and I like to be bigger,,


Yeah same my plan is to get my bottom abs visable then do a clean bulk and continue doing a couple cardio sessions a week to keep the fat down. Can't wait to bulk and get strong again. Last bit is hard this is where I'm finding it hardest becsuse the results have slowed down.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Yeah same my plan is to get my bottom abs visable then do a clean bulk and continue doing a couple cardio sessions a week to keep the fat down. Can't wait to bulk and get strong again. Last bit is hard this is where I'm finding it hardest becsuse the results have slowed down.


I'm in the exactly same situation..

But I got 15 days left to do all the damage.... ^_^


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I'm in the exactly same situation..
> 
> But I got 15 days left to do all the damage....


You already lean tho I'm a fat bastard in comparison to you lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> You already lean tho I'm a fat bastard in comparison to you lol


I was before I start my first cycle last year ...but I never let it go to high... Won't feel good about it...

Fatties don't as much piss haha


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I was before I start my first cycle last year ...but I never let it go to high... Won't feel good about it...
> 
> Fatties don't as much piss haha


Haha bang on shows there is hope for me if you used to be fat my plan is to get lean then try keep fat low and not let it get out of control.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

You rekon judging on the pic i will be able to get a 6 pack showing in 4 weeks eating in 500 calorie deficit doing fasted cardio 3xweek and hitt cardio 3xweek. Plus 4 weight sessions.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> You rekon judging on the pic i will be able to get a 6 pack showing in 4 weeks eating in 500 calorie deficit doing fasted cardio 3xweek and hitt cardio 3xweek. Plus 4 weight sessions.


Don't see why no... Train like a madman... And like a little girl haha

You should be alright ...done well so far.. But that was the easy part..as you didn't diet before and your body responded well...

Try no carbs.. You will look leaner


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Don't see why no... Train like a madman... And like a little girl haha
> 
> You should be alright ...done well so far.. But that was the easy part..as you didn't diet before and your body responded well...
> 
> Try no carbs.. You will look leaner


I do no carbs on my non training days probs do zero carbs in 2 weeks time for 2 weeks before my holiday. I'll just keep grafting then once im lean I can work on building size without getting fat again like before. A few of my mates think iv only done well becsuse of being on gear. Shows how much they know hey!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> You rekon judging on the pic i will be able to get a 6 pack showing in 4 weeks eating in 500 calorie deficit doing fasted cardio 3xweek and hitt cardio 3xweek. Plus 4 weight sessions.


Do the banzi diet... chicken and veg 4/5 times a day... no carbs at all. Minimal fats, maybe just 10/20g of nuts twice a day


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> I do no carbs on my non training days probs do zero carbs in 2 weeks time for 2 weeks before my holiday. I'll just keep grafting then once im lean I can work on building size without getting fat again like before. A few of my mates think iv only done well becsuse of being on gear. Shows how much they know hey!


PS do the zero carbs now then re intro carbs before holiday so you dont bloat.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> I do no carbs on my non training days probs do zero carbs in 2 weeks time for 2 weeks before my holiday. I'll just keep grafting then once im lean I can work on building size without getting fat again like before. A few of my mates think iv only done well becsuse of being on gear. Shows how much they know hey!


No gear needed for a diet..

Would help but no needed..

When you get to the beach and show what you got .. They will be jealous...

Shut them up


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

A1243R said:


> PS do the zero carbs now then re intro carbs before holiday so you dont bloat.


Iv never heard of the banzi diet I'd have to eat a s**t load of chicken and veg to to hit my calories and macros lol ill have a read up on it. Re load carbs week before I go will make me look better?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just used being on cycle as my chance to eat clean and do best I can out of my cycle only abit of test e 250. Yeah they will be well jelous when I'm in good shape and there all fat slobs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Iv never heard of the banzi diet I'd have to eat a s**t load of chicken and veg to to hit my calories and macros lol ill have a read up on it. Re load carbs week before I go will make me look better?


its a self regulating diet mate, you dont need to eat to calories or macros just eat it. ill find it for you now mate.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

A1243R said:


> its a self regulating diet mate, you dont need to eat to calories or macros just eat it. ill find it for you now mate.


Okay cheers mate I'll have look when you post a link


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Okay cheers mate I'll have look when you post a link


Its a good diet..

You won't be hungry..as you can eat as much as you want ...no calories counted..

It's similar to Atkins diet


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Its a good diet..
> 
> You won't be hungry..as you can eat as much as you want ...no calories counted..
> 
> It's similar to Atkins diet


Just eat 200g chicken and 100g veg or 200g veg? It's abit like a paleo diet by sounds of it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Okay cheers mate I'll have look when you post a link


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/246654-the-ultimate-fat-loss-stage-condition-diet/

Check it out mate.... worked great for me


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

A1243R said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/246654-the-ultimate-fat-loss-stage-condition-diet/
> 
> Check it out mate.... worked great for me


I'll have a look now mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Just eat 200g chicken and 100g veg or 200g veg? It's abit like a paleo diet by sounds of it


As much as you want mate..

As long as its clean...no oil...no dressing..no too much fat

I done yesterday few dishes...










Whole chicken...carrots..courgette.onions.

And a sexy chicken stock...

Low carbs

Little fat

Plenty protein

And I only had to cook it once..

Then reheat the portion I wanted.

Lucky I can cook haha


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> As much as you want mate..
> 
> As long as its clean...no oil...no dressing..no too much fat
> 
> ...


Looks good mate I just use those bake in a bag things for my chicken easy and affective.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Rest day yesterday and today I train back and traps

Calories still 1800

*BACK*

Pull ups 3x12

Rope straight arm pulldown 4x12 x60

Wide grip lat pulldown 4x12 x80

Close grip 4x12 x73

One arm dumbell row4x12 x35

Seated row machine 4x12 x70

*TRAPS*

Dumbbell srugs 4X12 X24

Cable srugs 4X12 X80

Barbell srugs 4X12 X60


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Rest day yesterday and today I train back and traps
> 
> Calories still 1800
> 
> ...


Good session. How you finding it on 1800 cals?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Starving in the evening before sleep lol..

I'm leaning nicely...6 pack it's coming...

10 days left and the low carbs its working mate...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Starving in the evening before sleep lol..
> 
> I'm leaning nicely...6 pack it's coming...
> 
> 10 days left and the low carbs its working mate...


Once you can deal with hunger it's easy lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You know when hungry I smoke lol...

Can't quit in a cut ...I'll kill myself

Winter bulk I will quit then eat loads


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like your doing good mate I'm starting that zero carb diet on Monday for 3 weeks. Been ill last few days so just been eating s**t feeling sorry for my self lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Sounds like your doing good mate I'm starting that zero carb diet on Monday for 3 weeks. Been ill last few days so just been eating s**t feeling sorry for my self lol


This fu**ing weather mate hot cold... My throat its ****ed too

I'm pushing now diet got 10 days left ...

Next week I'm really busy at work. No much training happening next week so I would have to burn the calories having sex lol

Get better soon mate ^_^


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers mate back to the gym Monday I guess these things are sent to test us.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Cheers mate back to the gym Monday I guess these things are sent to test us.


If it dosent kill me makes me stronger...

Enjoy weekend plenty rest and liquids..

Smash it on Monday mate... Few days won't put you back...watch your food thou


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> If it dosent kill me makes me stronger...
> 
> Enjoy weekend plenty rest and liquids..
> 
> Smash it on Monday mate... Few days won't put you back...watch your food thou


Yeah I will back on diet tomorrow still been conscious just ate a few chocolate bars for comfort lol I sound like a woman


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So I trained legs yesterday,,,starting with calves as usual

CALVES

Smith machine calves 4x12 x100

Standing dumbbell rises 4x12 x20

Calves press 4x12 x100

LEGS

Leg press 4x12 x100

Leg extension4x12 x70

Dumbbell lounges 4x12 x18

Squat 4x12 x50

Romanian dead-lift 4x12 x50

Diet its going well still 85 kg and looking lean

:thumb


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> So I trained legs yesterday,,,starting with calves as usual
> 
> CALVES
> 
> ...


Sounds like your still on track and smashing your workouts! Zero/low carb diet starts today as I feel better so I'll be living on chicken, veg, tuna, eggs, salad, milk and protein shakes for next 3 weeks because I'm on gear hopefully wont shrink too much. I'm half tempted to just have a oats cereal bar before I train like nature valley or oats so simple give me 25g carbs to train with


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Sounds like your still on track and smashing your workouts! Zero/low carb diet starts today as I feel better so I'll be living on chicken, veg, tuna, eggs, salad, milk and protein shakes for next 3 weeks because I'm on gear hopefully wont shrink too much. I'm half tempted to just have a oats cereal bar before I train like nature valley or oats so simple give me 25g carbs to train with


My energy levels are good

Today it's 5 time I train this week...

Now back traps..tomorrow 6th time and will do chest..have carbs in Thursday then nothing til Monday again..

But I'm looking small at same weight lol...

You feeling better Today mate?


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> My energy levels are good
> 
> Today it's 5 time I train this week...
> 
> ...


Yeah just had 3 early nights and it's sorted me right out. You rekon adding 25g carbs before I train or do you think I should just have a carb loading day once a week and have 200g carbs or something?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Under 50g of carbs a day it's fine...

Before workout will give you that energy needed in the morning...

No carbs after 6 pm


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay sound mate I'll have some carbs with my shake when I wake up and carbs before I train. Just have to try curb my hunger I find drinking sugar free squash helps and chewing gum.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I love train in weekends ...

Empty gym and no rush to go to work so I can train properly relaxed and have a good stretch after workout......

Back and traps done

Let's get some fooooooooodddd


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Most people are hanging out there arses from hitting the beer last night I know most my mates will be


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Load of energy today,,, must be caffeine pills @‌@‌Felone recommended from Lidl

Back and Trap today,,, 1 hour and 30 min in the gym,,, I cant fu**ing believe it

BACK

Pull ups 3x12

Rope straight arm pulldown 4x12 x60

Wide grip lat pulldown 4x12 x80

Close grip 4x12 x73

One arm dumbell row4x12 x35

Bent over row 4x12 x60

TRAPS

Dumbbell srugs 4X12 X24

Cable srugs 4X12 X80

Barbell srugs 4X12 X60

Having a massive bowl of pasta tomato and tuna,,,, then head to the river to try and catch some pussy :thumb


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you count the carbs in veg?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No I don't...

I eat 100g portions of veg...with meals


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunday as usual I trained chest then I did some triceps too

Diet its going well 84kg abs starting to show

*CHEST*

Incline dumbbell press 4x12 x28

Flat dumbbell press 4x12 x28

Incline barbell press 4x12 x6#

Dumbbell flys 4x12 x18

Cable crossovers 4x12 x15

*TRICEPS *

Dips 2x12

Triceps pushdownsn 4x12 x60

Cable one arm extentsion 4x12 x20

Skulcrusher 4x12 x30

One arm dumbbell overhead 4x12x 14

Seated dips 4x12 x68


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Today picture

and 8 days left to do 6 week


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Today picture
> 
> and 8 days left to do 6 week


Looking good mate keep it up


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to bad considering I had 3 days of being ill and eating what I like. Still no where near as good shape as you tho mate. Good motivation

Losing abit of size but better to get lean and do a clean bulk


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Not to bad considering I had 3 days of being ill and eating what I like. Still no where near as good shape as you tho mate. Good motivation
> 
> Losing abit of size but better to get lean and do a clean bulk


 you have lost a lot don't worry about size looking better already

in winter we put the size mate


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> you have lost a lot don't worry about size looking better already
> 
> in winter we put the size mate


Yeah shred the fat and then build the bulk and hold decent body fat I got too caught in the whole bulking and lifting heavy thing and it just got me fat!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hopefully you learn haha


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Hopefully you learn haha


Iv definatly learnt lean is better and I will never get my self get out if control. Check this out this is over 10 weeks. I'm sure you sick of seeing my transformation I'm just chuffed with my progress!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Iv definatly learnt lean is better and I will never get my self get out if control. Check this out this is over 10 weeks. I'm sure you sick of seeing my transformation I'm just chuffed with my progress!


Really good job man

Just keep going

you know more now about food and training


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Really good job man
> 
> Just keep going
> 
> you know more now about food and training


Definatly mate hopefully in another 6 weeks I'll be in awesome shape! Looking forward to slowly increasing my calories for a bulk for winter.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

My diet finish last day of month

But maybe I do 3 more weeks until happy ....


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> My diet finish last day of month
> 
> But maybe I do 3 more weeks until happy ....


Your in awesome shape at the moment! I'm just going to keep going until I'm at a good body % I measured using calipers and it said I'm 16% but not to sure how good the calipers are and app I have is either.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Your in awesome shape at the moment! I'm just going to keep going until I'm at a good body % I measured using calipers and it said I'm 16% but not to sure how good the calipers are and app I have is either.


Thanks mate... Just want to see how I look with abs... Feel better bulking too lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

How many times a week do you train abs and obliques?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> How many times a week do you train abs and obliques?


0 srs

1 a month if remember lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> 0 srs
> 
> 1 a month if remember lol


Haha that's nuts I try do mine twice a week before I do fasted cardio.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Haha that's nuts I try do mine twice a week before I do fasted cardio.


I still do no real cardio lol

I want to enjoy the gym and cardio sucks


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't mind morning cardio twice a week with my ab sessions. If I do it after my weigjts I just do hitt sprint 1 min walk 1 min for 10 mins. This zero carb diet I'll be on for next 2 n half weeks should do alot for me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> I don't mind morning cardio twice a week with my ab sessions. If I do it after my weigjts I just do hitt sprint 1 min walk 1 min for 10 mins. This zero carb diet I'll be on for next 2 n half weeks should do alot for me.


I'm getting lazy taking steroids....

As I see good results anyway

I train harder natty lol


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your lean tho mate I'm.not there yet. I'd like to try and get down to 12% bf even 10% would be nice


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Your lean tho mate I'm.not there yet. I'd like to try and get down to 12% bf even 10% would be nice


Same here...low fat nice abs take some pictures and get huge again mate


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Day 1 of low carb had 25g carbs for breakfast and got 25g carbs lined up for pre workout. The rest is veg, whey shakes,chicken, tuna salad.

My macros for the average day for next 2 half weeks will be.










Had a pint of full fat milk just to add some calories my calories for the day will be 2256 that's just over 500 calorie deficit for me. I'll take a pic tomorrow morning 1st thing and compare in 2n half weeks time.

Also started 80mcg clen today a day


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just noticed my carbs gone up by 20g becsuse of that 500ml of full fat milk


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Just noticed my carbs gone up by 20g becsuse of that 500ml of full fat milk


Looks good mate.. With the cardio and weights you will look good in no time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> Just noticed my carbs gone up by 20g becsuse of that 500ml of full fat milk


That's why I have semi-skimmed


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> That's why I have semi-skimmed


Rekon I should drop the milk becsuse take my carbs up to 80g a day


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And me water

You pussys


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> Rekon I should drop the milk becsuse take my carbs up to 80g a day


I was on 80g carbs a day on my cut


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I was on 80g carbs a day on my cut


Okay sound mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Today picture
> 
> and 8 days left to do 6 week


FRAP FRAP FRAP LOL you look mint


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking s**t hot fella!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Took last 2 days off from gym but diet still in check.. 1800 calories and low in carbs

Going to train now will put work out late tonight


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I trained shoulders this morning

Shoulders

Seated rear delt rise 4x12 x22

Rear delt cable 4x12 x8

Front cable rises 4x12 x8

Side lateral rises 4x12 x14

Shoulder preses 4x12 x60


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman just finished last jab of 12 week cycle you rekon I should run my hcg and start clomid nolva in about 2 or 3 weeks have a break then start a winter cycle for mass. Or shall I just blast it straight through to Christmas then run pct and recover properly?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Frandeman just finished last jab of 12 week cycle you rekon I should run my hcg and start clomid nolva in about 2 or 3 weeks have a break then start a winter cycle for mass. Or shall I just blast it straight through to Christmas then run pct and recover properly?


3 months on

Pct +3 months off

Thats the rule I don't follow it anymore lol...

I have to stop for 6 weeks soon to do bloods then I'm back straight in gear


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> 3 months on
> 
> Pct +3 months off
> 
> ...


Okay mate cool cheers I knew that's the rule just don't want to come off lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Okay mate cool cheers I knew that's the rule just don't want to come off lol


 Dont come off...if you going straight back on... No point


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Dont come off...if you going straight back on... No point


Im worried about fertility issues plan on firing another baby out end of next year well getting her pregnant.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Dont come off...if you going straight back on... No point


Now finished 500mg a week you rekon I should do half that for 12weeks then go back up to 500mg for 12 weeks do my bulk then come off a few months before we try for a baby running hcg nolva and clomid with few other things like zma trib etc

Sorry this isn't in steroid part of forum by way


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Now finished 500mg a week you rekon I should do half that for 12weeks then go back up to 500mg for 12 weeks do my bulk then come off a few months before we try for a baby running hcg nolva and clomid with few other things like zma trib etc
> 
> Sorry this isn't in steroid part of forum by way


If I was you

I finish cycle

Drop test to 125 mg every 5 days

Check bloods after 6 weeks

If all its good back on gear again


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you just ask doc for a blood test?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cookjt08 said:


> Do you just ask doc for a blood test?


I go steroid clinic in London.

Your gp maybe ok...

Mine knows me... And won't do it lol

He thinks I'm a druggy haha

I ask him for everything before

Trt testosterone ..sleeping pills...days off sick without being sick and benzos haha


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I go steroid clinic in London.
> 
> Your gp maybe ok...
> 
> ...


Lol ill have to look into it in my area I'm from coventry so London is abit far to go


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> I go steroid clinic in London.
> 
> Your gp maybe ok...
> 
> ...


Lol ill have to look into it in my area I'm from coventry so London is abit far to go


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Trained legs today

CALVES

Smith machine calves 4x12 x100

Standing dumbbell rises 4x12 x20

Calves press 4x12 x100

LEGS

Leg press 4x12 x100

Leg extension4x12 x70

Dumbbell lounges 4x12 x18

Squat 4x12 x50

Romanian dead-lift 4x12 x50

Felling strong on 1800cals weight still 84kg and looking leaner

4 days left cant weight


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Last day of this 6 weeks diet...finally

I can eat what I want and as much as I want from tonight,, will put some pictures after training today

Yesterday I trained shoulders

Shoulders

Seated rear delt rise 4x12 x22

Rear delt cable 4x12 x18

Front cable rises 4x12 x 10

Side lateral rises 4x12 x 14

Front dumbbell rise 4x12 x14

Shoulder preses 4x12 x40


----------

